# Wander in the Woods?



## NYDrew (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, IM BACK....see my re introduction thread.  Anyway its my day off, I'm restless anyone want to go for a short hike/walk/wander in the woods in the Burlington Area?  Today or tomorrow is fine.  Its been years and several pounds since I hiked so I'm not expecting to go very far or long.  Perhaps bring dogs.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow!

A voice from the past.

What up?


----------



## NYDrew (Jul 10, 2010)

Not much Jim, good to see you still hanging around.  Had to stop skiing after graduation, weekends are just to much of a tease.  Spent the past few years saving and setting up for a big move and scored big back in May when I moved to Essex, Vt.

Now I'm just settling in and gearing up to take a permanent trip back in the hot tub time machine (Ironically I saw that movie when I turned my job interviews into excuses for ski binges...which ultimately cost me my old job, but who cares cause I already signed with my new job)

How have you been.


----------

